# Who has the best Avatar?



## Flatlander (Nov 5, 2005)

Vote for your favorite!  - 

Be sure to vote on the other poll as well - I couldn't fit all 14 Nominees in one poll.  We will have a final poll in the event of a tie.


Don Roley
7starmantis
Grenadier
Sil Lum TigerLady
mj-hi-yah
upnorthkyosa
Sarah


----------



## mantis (Nov 5, 2005)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Vote for your favorite!  -
> 
> Be sure to vote on the other poll as well - I couldn't fit all 14 Nominees in one poll. We will have a final poll in the event of a tie.
> 
> ...


i really think there is a lot of nice ones that should be listed here. in fact some of the listed ones arent nice at all.. but it's a matter of tastes
good luck everybody


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 5, 2005)

Heres the pics


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 5, 2005)

Thanks Bob, I didn't know how to do that.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 5, 2005)

Ya need photoshop (or comparable) and patience.


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 5, 2005)

Good Pics Bob...however, check out how my avatar is animated...it pretty sweet even if I don't win!

upnorthkyosa


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 5, 2005)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> Good Pics Bob...however, check out how my avatar is animated...it pretty sweet even if I don't win!
> 
> upnorthkyosa



You sir, are not a true ninja penguin, the technique in that avatar is sloppy at best


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 5, 2005)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> You sir, are not a true ninja penguin, the technique in that avatar is sloppy at best


 
Sloppy, but effective.  You're just jealous because you're the one who took a bath...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 11, 2005)

Only a week left.  Vote today!


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 20, 2005)

Congratulations, Upnorthkyosa!  Your next supporting membership is on me.


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 20, 2005)

Thanks, Flat, but I only really care about winning.  And if I woulda lost, I wouldn't even notice, cuz I'd be too busy looking good.

If its possible, I'd like to pass the award to another member...UpNorthMum.  Her nickname is "naughty" for a reason...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 20, 2005)

Consider it done


----------



## arnisador (Nov 20, 2005)

Congratulations to our winner!


----------



## Lisa (Nov 20, 2005)

Congrats UpNorth and UpNorthMum!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 21, 2005)

Congrats, You Northern folk!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 21, 2005)

Congratulations, Upnorthkyosa! You have a great avatar. How about honourable mentions? I know several scored high with great avatars.

On edit: it looks like Samantha is first runner up. Congratulations, Sam.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Nov 21, 2005)

Congrats!artyon:   Is that a new MA move?:uhyeah:


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 21, 2005)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Congrats!artyon: Is that a new MA move?:uhyeah:


 
Naw, I think it may be the oldest trick in the book...


----------



## 7starmantis (Nov 21, 2005)

Congrats Upnorth!!


----------

